# Another wetsand detail for the Autosport show.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All

We were recently commissioned by Steeda UK to prepare this stunning magnetic grey 2017 Mustang for the Autosport show at the Nec in Birmingham.

Steeda UK are a supplier of Mustang and Focus performance parts along with Velgen wheels, when asked to prepare the car Steeda didnt mess around asking us to get the car to the best it could possibly be.

Well anybody that knows me probably know that I own an s550 Mustang myself and the one thing that bugs me with these cars is the amount of orange peel in the factory paintwork "_Not horrendous but bugs anyone with a keen eye for perfection_"...anyway we agreed on a wet sand to tone down the orange peel and then Ceramic coat the car with CQuartz finest reserve of which three layers were applied.

Also the Calipers were painted Magnetic Grey to match the bodywork and a little trickery applied to the coil covers under the bonnet, in total some 60+ man hours went into preparing and getting the car show ready.

A few pictures below from start to finish starting with the normal eash down and decon process.










Once the car was dried off the wheels were removed and re-washed to make sure the inner barrels were perfectly clean of all contaminents, these were then dried and panel wiped for the application of Siramik HR heat resistant coating and cured under the IR Lamps



















Next was the calipers to be prepped and painted magnetic with new Brembo decals.




























Once the calipers were painted the coil covers had the "Powered by Ford" painted in red.





































Next was the removal of the chrome 5.0 badges as these were to be replaced with Black ones after the wet sanding process.










Now as time was against us and we only had three and a half days to complete this car I didnt get as many snaps as I would have liked too with the sanding process, readings were between 120 and 150 microns before the task was under taken, between 5-8 readings were taken per panel.. the roof was Not sanded.
































































Once the car was corrected of all sanding marks it was then re-foamed, dried and panel wiped down, then refined the paintwork until we were happy with the finish and panel wiped again.

A few shots after the refinement stages.




























Now the vehicle was moved next door panel wiped down and the coating and curing process completed.














































Now a few pictures of the finished car.









































































Although the following pictures are not from the above steeda Mustang I thought I would share these with you from previous Mustangs that we have had the pleasure of slightly customising the interior and engine bays of, not to everyones taste I appreciate but does take the bland look that the interiors and engine bays have.. thats just my opinion of course.













































































































If you got this far thanks for looking,

ATB
Andy​


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Outside looks lovely. Inside.. ..hmmmm, each to their own I suppose :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Andy, thats a fantastic result, I know how much effort that is put in to get that finish, you are a true professional and your custom painting is sensational, you take detailing to another level, always love your posts and camera work.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The mustang looks stunnng loving the wheels as wheel thanks for sharing


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I was just about to ask full calipers removal for the painting? Clearly was...proper job the car looks great. Don’t really like American cars but this is subtle and tasteful after removing a few things etc.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

What an absolute stunner
Amazing result and car looks cracking 

Great work


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is a superb transformation and the 50 / 50 shots of sanded / polished is just immense...

Looks superb on the outside


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Smashing job as we'd expect Andy:buffer::thumb:

Nice shade of red on the calipers too.

Not keen on the interior customisation's but can appreciate why someone would want to jazz up the rather boring/dull standard interior.

cheers

Chris


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

What causes the orange peel to have a poor finish. If you can do the colour good why not a good finish with the lacquer


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Went to the show and saw the car - STUNNING! Seeing it in the flesh my jaw just dropped! Brilliant work and amazing finish!!:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning as always


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Wow! 

Only problem is that I'd hate to take that car out for fear of mucking it up, and cars are meant for driving!

Peter


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's impressive work! Great job.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Incredible work and what a finish !

Had a 1998 SVT Cobra when I lived in the states, I know they are not everyone's cup of tea but I loved it and would have another.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

awesome, great result there, 

love your unit


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

that colour is awesome


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

amazing, I dont like that car but the job is perfect


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

That's a great turnaround. 

What grit paper did you go with and roughly how many microns were you taking off?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just re read the thread to lift my spirits. Awesome work buddy


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

That's a fantastic finish. Good effort.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh my, wetsand details are my favourite! Theres is nothing like a orange peel free paint finish, Beautiful results mate!

Couple questions if you doing mind, what brand of paper did you use? Did you sand by hand or machine, looks like hand in the pics? Lastly what grits did you go through, I usually go 1500, 2000, 3000. Thinking maybe I can skip the 2000...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great detailing and custom work as always mate.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)
love car


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:WOW


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

ted11 said:


> Andy, thats a fantastic result, I know how much effort that is put in to get that finish, you are a true professional and your custom painting is sensational, you take detailing to another level, always love your posts and camera work.


Thanks Ted much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Smashing job as we'd expect Andy:buffer::thumb:
> 
> Nice shade of red on the calipers too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

MSwiss said:


> Incredible work and what a finish !
> 
> Had a 1998 SVT Cobra when I lived in the states, I know they are not everyone's cup of tea but I loved it and would have another.


Always fancied one to be honest, its a mustang anyway:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Just re read the thread to lift my spirits. Awesome work buddy


Lol..Cheers Matt


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

waqasr said:


> Oh my, wetsand details are my favourite! Theres is nothing like a orange peel free paint finish, Beautiful results mate!
> 
> Couple questions if you doing mind, what brand of paper did you use? Did you sand by hand or machine, looks like hand in the pics? Lastly what grits did you go through, I usually go 1500, 2000, 3000. Thinking maybe I can skip the 2000...


It depends on how heavy the peel is to be honest, this particular car wasnt that bad so i opted for 2000 and then straight to 3000, all by hand and using Meguires paper.:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, Andy. :thumb:

Really like the colour coding on the interior, engine bay and calipers, too. :thumb:


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow! Very nice


----------

